# Feeding betta with live fruit flies?



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

You can buy a fruit fly culture on amazon. Its intended for small reptiles and fish. Do you guys think it would be good diet for betta. Anybody tried it?


----------



## simimoh (Oct 22, 2014)

In terms of 'live' food Bettas are carnivorous and love meats but usually stick to baby shrimp or brine shrimp or specifically good for them and their stomach sizes are bloodworms. Each Betta is different, so test fruit flies for your fish and if they show any signs of difference; extra flaring, weird coloration on scales, bump where the stomach area is or diffrence in the consistancy, quantity, frequency and coloration of their feces, then fruit flies aren't for your fish!! And again use the fruit flies like you would with the shrimp and worms, 2-3 times a week as a treat for your fish NOT an everyday diet!! 

Love and best of luck,
Simi and Mali <3


----------



## Bessie (Sep 13, 2014)

Fruit flies should be fine. It's a more natural diet since bettas have the upturned mouth designed to take food from the surface of the water. Flies that have fallen on the top of the water would be a natural component of the diet. In addition, they are very lightweight and small, ideal for a gentle meal.

- Bess :grin:


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Agreed. Fruit Flies are completely fine for bettas.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

I feed one of my king males flightless fruit flies several times per week and he _loves_ them. I think that he enjoys zooming around his tank "hunting" them just as much (if not more) than eating them :lol:


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Well looks like im gonna spoil my betta.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

My stupid bettas have no idea the flightless fruit flies I buy for them are food. I keep trying, and I end up giving all the fruit flies to my gouramis and the puffer because the bettas just stare at them, dummies.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

> My stupid bettas have no idea the flightless fruit flies I buy for them are food. I keep trying, and I end up giving all the fruit flies to my gouramis and the puffer because the bettas just stare at them, dummies.


:lol:

You know, this was my worst fear the first time I dumped some of the fruit flies in a betta tank. Since my bettas all live alone, I wondered what the heck am I going to do with these _live_ creatures if the fish doesn't eat them? They may be flightless, but they still can move. And, they sure try their darndest to get to the side of the tank and crawl out :shock:


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

I've fed wingless fruit flies. My betta LOVED them. I felt like his colors were brighter when I was feeding them too.


----------



## candini (Feb 11, 2008)

I also feed my bettas flightless fruit flies and they eat them right up. I bought my first culture at Petco after reading up on them for my precious bettas. It just takes a few tries if they do not eat them right away. And speaking of nutrition, I gut load mine with special vitamins and all in the culture and this is what my bettas get now. The only problem is I started with two cultures, one from Petco and one from Ebay and now I have 1000s of FFs. I have started to freeze them now for when and if my cultures run out. Culturing FFs is easy and clean since everything is sterile from the get go. I am experimenting now with substrates, if you have shredded paper, a plastic jar and some netting for the top you are 90 percent there already. Plenty of you tube videos on it and so much easier then BB shrimp! I could go on and on sorry


----------



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

a mosquito was buzzing around the front of my betta's tank last night and he was chasing it around. It was cute. I know he would eat it if it landed on the water lol.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

So I ended up buying a fruit fly culture from amazon. My betta had fun catching them but he would spit them out. Almost like toying with them.


----------



## candini (Feb 11, 2008)

mattdocs12345 said:


> So I ended up buying a fruit fly culture from amazon. My betta had fun catching them but he would spit them out. Almost like toying with them.


 
Trust me he will eat them when he gets hungry, just fast him a little. All my bettas eat them now, almost a staple because mine are gut loaded with all kinds of good foods. One item I added to my culture mix of instant potatoes etc is instant baby good I get at Walmart for 2 bucks. Its loaded with vitamins. I plan on adding spirulina soon. I also added blueberries as an antioxidant as well as a mold preventative. I love growing them out also, they are fascinating and clean. Reminds me of ant farms as a kid. No pesticides, better food then I eat.  Any one have any questions, feel free to ask. I have a few videos on You Tube now. :lol:


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

I guess I could but he really does prefer pellets and frozen blood worms and both are cheaper and easier to keep. So no point of forcing him into eating something that he is not so crazy about in the first place.


----------



## candini (Feb 11, 2008)

I hear ya. I never had to force my bettas, its just one it took longer to chump them down like he does now. For me, I almost tried the bb shrimp raising but it was a bother. It just takes an old washed out peanut butter container or even a water bottle, some media and a cover and you have live quality food forever. I also now have 1000s saved in the freezer all gut loaded and ready. Wish I had a few days with your betta.  I hope to be buying a new betta soon and will start him on FFs. My office betta did turn his nose up when I first gave him a couple of FFs so I know how you feel lol.


----------

